# Lowryder #2 Stealth Grow...



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I have decided that growing a strain that gets big is a pretty bad idea... I dont have alot of room that is 100% safe to use from everyone (My clossets have been inspeccted before)

I built a TV table and stuck a bunch of T5's under it.... Pretty stealthy setup no one has noticed anything  

Settled on Lowryder #2 so I could keep it all in a small enclosure... Also if I even take a single hit of weed as strong as blueberry, white widow, etc, I just pass out... need something weaker LOL.

On day 20 today.

Seeing first signs of sex in a few... Going to dedicate one female and male to getting seeds.

Water Schedule (Ever 3.5 days water with 1.5 cups of water) Nutes every other water, alternate between 250 PPM and 500 PPM). Didn't use nutes for the first 3 weeks till today.

Setup:
10 T5 40W Lamps (Mixed spectrum, 2500 Lumens each)
Fox Farms Ocean Forrest Soil
1.5 Liter 9" tall pots (For the big lowryder tap root)
General Hydroponics Flora Nova 4-8-7
Under the TV table... :hubba: 
Grow Space: 3'x2'4"
About 3600 Lumens per square foot growing space..


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

yay i love stealth!!! a lot like my setup bro! I will be following along closely and will try and help out if i can, but i'm sure you won;t need any help 

plants look fab! when you have lights on in your grow but off in room is there any lights leaks? be careful if there is that no one goes in your room when your not there at night 

good luck with everything bro. how are they taking to the feed? my lr2s that i did didn't like too much food at all. also they will probably get pretty stinky so start buying a LOT of incense if you not got a carbom scrubber or owt


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yay i love stealth!!! a lot like my setup bro! I will be following along closely and will try and help out if i can, but i'm sure you won;t need any help
> 
> plants look fab! when you have lights on in your grow but off in room is there any lights leaks? be careful if there is that no one goes in your room when your not there at night
> 
> good luck with everything bro. how are they taking to the feed? my lr2s that i did didn't like too much food at all. also they will probably get pretty stinky so start buying a LOT of incense if you not got a carbom scrubber or owt



Thanks man, I will probably just go to the store and buy a carbon scrubber. I am getting an xmas tree which smells strong of pine which should help also... Right now I have alot of ONA products in the open.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

cool. i dont have a setup big enough to fork out on anything too fancy to hide the smell, but its not too much of a problem, i did have the odd one lr2 that STUNK like a SKUNK though hehe. but i always burn a lot of incense anyway - except when i'm ill


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

I am trying to find some way to work maybe a 150 Watt HPS or two in when they are flowering to get those lumen's up..... problem is with limited space it is hard to disperse the concentrated light... Cant have it to close to the plants.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

yea true true... i have a 150watt hps, but cannot use it in my tiny grow box lol i did use it on my first plants in my last house for their last 2/3 weeks of flowering and if made ALL the difference. I really love that lamp! cannot wait to use it again  how many grows you done before?


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea true true... i have a 150watt hps, but cannot use it in my tiny grow box lol i did use it on my first plants in my last house for their last 2/3 weeks of flowering and if made ALL the difference. I really love that lamp! cannot wait to use it again  how many grows you done before?



One grow but I only made it 15 days due to some inspection complications I had to throw em out... It was Northern Lights x Skunk, 5 Feminized Seeds. They were doing good but I didn't know anything at the time really...

They were setup in the closet.

Never had a harvest before, I just actually moved into my first place so.. yeah lol


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet  shame on those feminized seeds though. its annoying eh. i dont get inspections where i'm at but i dont pay the bills so cant really take the piss with a big setup lol my first grow we had a dude come round to measure the room sizes and he was right next to the grow!! god that was scarey...NEVER again! anyway i'm hijacking your grow! I'll leave you in peace so someone else can have a say


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

Just about to order a carbon scrubber from http://www.safetyfilters.com/ ...

It was $130 but it looks pretty heavy duty lol, plus the dude is a sponsor of this site.

Looks like that will keep my room smelling nice


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks good my friend!


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 16, 2008)

Goodluck man I can't wait to get my loweyder beans in the mail yay!


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! My main hope is this stuff is not to potent.... Thats why I got a ruderalis autoflowering plant...

Like I get high alot easier than everyone else and don' get a tollerance.. So I can see stuff by smoking some schwag lol.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*your :baby: are looking healthy ,,,goodluck this time round :48: *


----------



## st00ner (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow... they LOVED the 250 PPM 4-8-7 nutes... I swear they like got 50% bigger overnight....

I just added 80w of more Fluorescent lighting on the side...

That brings em up to 3600 lummens per square foot.

Going to add 80 more watts to the other side and call it a day at 4200 lumens that makes 480 total watts....

Setup TONS of auto air freshening around the house, in the room, and under the table...

I have the smell under control for the time being... Going to get a carbon filter next paycheck.

They are not showing sex yet, just little tiny things that look like leaves on the sides of the nodes... One looks like it is getting close to sexing, but I wont be able to sex for a few days probobly...


----------



## st00ner (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, Just sex one of them! SHES A LADY!!!!

I hope this means since no males have shown I have no males  

I moved the plants closer to the lights and they are TAKING OFF.

Will have updated pics for you guys tommorow :hubba: 

*KEEP IT GREEN*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Very cool, I'll be following long closely. I've been really considering growing this strain so i can't wait to see how it turns out for you. I really like the stealth too, very cool.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 23, 2008)

well, I moved the exhaust, and put a five galon bucket which I filled with water and Odor Neutralizing Agent gel in front of it...... That plus the carbon scrubber are going to be my odor killers  

No one can see the exhaust... I have achived total stealth...

Alot of plants are showing preflowers...

pic updates in the morning.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 23, 2008)

2 more have shown sex! They are ladies...

I think I am seeing male preflowers on one but still I am not 100% sure it is a male.

taking pics now.

The others are still runty looking... I think they are going to be late bloomers. Definitely not using them for genetics!


----------



## st00ner (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok here is the update....

4 Identified Females
2 Identified Males (One pulled, one I am going to have to relocated and collect pollen from because its a monster with good genetics I think)
2 Unidentified.

I am very excited about my lady count  


Guys, I do not have anywhere I can move the male to....

What if I just clipped 95% of its pollen sacks off and let nature take its course with a couple sacks? Would that ruin my hole crop?

I may just throw the male out and re order seeds since my crop got off to a slow start...


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 23, 2008)

I just watch the males and wait for them until the sacks are just getting ready to open.Then cut them down and put them in a ziplock baggie and in a few days you'll have released pollen in the bottom.


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 24, 2008)

The grow looks good baby. 
I'm glad we've got so many ladies!
I'm thinking we should play the undecided ones some Hannah Montana to influence their decision...


----------



## st00ner (Nov 24, 2008)

mrs. st00ner said:
			
		

> The grow looks good baby.
> I'm glad we've got so many ladies!
> I'm thinking we should play the undecided ones some Hannah Montana to influence their decision...



LOL they would probably turn into hermaphrodites!    

Ok anyways back on topic


----------



## TommyBres (Nov 24, 2008)

What? You wanna turn them into pedophiles?


----------



## st00ner (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guys, how do I know when a male is ready to drop pollen?


----------



## st00ner (Nov 27, 2008)

Just added 5 23W 1600 Lumens 2700K Cfls...

4000 Lumens per square foot.

I can see three phenotypes... the slow starters, the tall(tallest is 1'), and the short and bushy. 

Buds are starting to form, been giving them 300 PPM 4-8-7. Buds are on the main stem and on some of the other substems as well.

Will update with pics soon


----------



## st00ner (Nov 28, 2008)

Pics  

They are about 1 week into flowering now....

6 Females, One Male.

They are developing flowers not just in a main coloa, but on heavily nodes branches!


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 28, 2008)

st00ner said:
			
		

> Hey guys, how do I know when a male is ready to drop pollen?


 

The pollen sacs will become distinded out from the plant like misteltoe. Kinda like these:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry bout the pic quality. old book.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks Captain! 

You are a lifesaver


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 28, 2008)

Your Welcome, Brother.


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 29, 2008)

The ladies are lookin good love, and that male of yours has some seriously beastly genetics. Keep it up and as always, love and good luck


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

hey mrs stooner..do you grow too? I think you and your fella should have a grow comp :hubba: hehe


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, just started my first grow 
Haha, he's much further along and has more plants. I'm only starting off with two Power Skunk...
It would be interesting though, I'll admit. I don't know how he'd feel if I did better than him...there's the male ego to consider


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

i did not read the entire post and was wondering what nutes u r using.are you growing hydro?if so 300 ppms sounds kinda low to me for hydro and the plants are in flower.i am running 1300 ppms and my crystal plant is 2 weeks into flower using GH nutes with the lucas formula.my bad if i missed something.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 30, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i did not read the entire post and was wondering what nutes u r using.are you growing hydro?if so 300 ppms sounds kinda low to me for hydro and the plants are in flower.i am running 1300 ppms and my crystal plant is 2 weeks into flower using GH nutes with the lucas formula.my bad if i missed something.



Nah just soil. Fox Farms Ocean forest... watering every other time with 450 PPM 4-8-7 now.

I wanna do DWC with my Lowryders next go around, but need to figure out all the tubing and air pump stuff... I hear Lowryders are optimal in hydro.

Got any suggestions? I dont got room for 5 gal buckets but wanna do individual buckets.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

*excellent start:clap: on the females ,,,:48:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Everything looks so good, I've been really excited about following this thread and the other lowryder journals i can find. i really like this strain and can definitely see it in my future. My super skunk needs to veg and flower for so long and it stinks like you wouldn't believe. I can't wait to see how this one turns out, keep up the awesome work.

So are you going to leave the male in there to get seeds? From what i understand these are impractical to clone and most people just pollinate, is that what you are doing? Also, where did you originally acquire your seeds? I see so many sites advertising this strain, just wondering where yours came from and was the experience good?


----------



## st00ner (Nov 30, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Everything looks so good, I've been really excited about following this thread and the other lowryder journals i can find. i really like this strain and can definitely see it in my future. My super skunk needs to veg and flower for so long and it stinks like you wouldn't believe. I can't wait to see how this one turns out, keep up the awesome work.
> 
> So are you going to leave the male in there to get seeds? From what i understand these are impractical to clone and most people just pollinate, is that what you are doing? Also, where did you originally acquire your seeds? I see so many sites advertising this strain, just wondering where yours came from and was the experience good?



Yeah, I am going to get seeds. Waiting for the sacs to mature enough, then I am going to chop the plant and put it in a zip lock bag with some rice so it will dry and release pollen.

Got my beans from the attitude seed bank... no problems with shipping, used em twice :hubba: 

I also got 5 free power skunk and one free feminzed durban poison seed with my order  

I have not had problems with the smell, and I am just using alot of ONA liquid and solid gels with a big fan. Ordered a carbon scrubber just incase....

Its a very cool strain so far, staying nice and short!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I've heard tons of great stuff about attitude, From what i've seen on there site their stealth is really cool. I really think i'm going to order them and start a few and leave one male with however many females on first go, then just keep all the seeds from that first grow. While height isn't really an issue for me i just think it would be great to have such a fast plant,(from seed to flower.) I can't wait to see how your yield ends up. Have you noticed any sensitivity to nutes, or are they pretty tough? I saw that you are using T5's, but I have a 400 watt hps and a 400 watt MH conversion, which would be better for them, or should i start with the Mh and then switch? Just wondering what your opinion was.


----------



## st00ner (Dec 1, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I've heard tons of great stuff about attitude, From what i've seen on there site their stealth is really cool. I really think i'm going to order them and start a few and leave one male with however many females on first go, then just keep all the seeds from that first grow. While height isn't really an issue for me i just think it would be great to have such a fast plant,(from seed to flower.) I can't wait to see how your yield ends up. Have you noticed any sensitivity to nutes, or are they pretty tough? I saw that you are using T5's, but I have a 400 watt hps and a 400 watt MH conversion, which would be better for them, or should i start with the Mh and then switch? Just wondering what your opinion was.



Start with MH, flower with HPS.

They are about 1 1/2 weeks into flowering and I am feeding them 450 PPM of 4-8-7. No nute burn so far, I may increase the PPM a bit, but they seem to be growing fine.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

ahh the male ego...yes i agree Mrsst00ner hehe! Us girls gotta stick together!!! Don't worry, plenty of people on here at different grow stages and levels and in no time you'll be a pro! I wish I could get my fella to come on here and learn something about growing...anything not just Mj - he 'grew' some jalapenos and lantern chillis this summer, well i say grew - he put them into germinate in the soil, checked on them every now and then for the first month then got bored (i presume) and left them to me to look after until it became harvest time! Cheeky bugga!

How long do you beg for st00ner under those MH?


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Dec 1, 2008)

Haha your man's fleeting interest in the jalapeños sounds a lot like mr. st00ner's recent attempt at bell peppers... :giggle: 

I think he vegged for 3 1/2 weeks, but his Lowryders are autoflowering so I'm pretty sure he just exchanged lighting once he saw the buds beginning to form...

Correct me if I'm wrong baby


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

lol whoops i'm stupid! haha I totally forgot they were LR2s he's growing!! hehe Yea with the autoflowering plants you can keep the light schedule on 18/6 or 20/4 or 24/0 (whichever you prefer) all the way through from seed to harvest 

So I guess you kept the MH in there for around 3 weeks yea?


----------



## st00ner (Dec 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol whoops i'm stupid! haha I totally forgot they were LR2s he's growing!! hehe Yea with the autoflowering plants you can keep the light schedule on 18/6 or 20/4 or 24/0 (whichever you prefer) all the way through from seed to harvest
> 
> So I guess you kept the MH in there for around 3 weeks yea?



Well I used 4' fluro tubes for the veg phase.

I actually moved my grow because they outgrew my stealth location  

I am just going to end up getting a 400 Watt HPS/MH conversion ballast and bulbs.

I think I am going to go non auto next time, and do a pick n mix feminized seeds from the attitude and clone...

Dutch Passion Blueberry
Seedsman Seeds White Widow
Barneys G13 Haze

Those look pretty tasty... Also looking at Nebula, Northern Lights, and a couple others...


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

the conversion setups do seem like a good idea. personally i'd stick with floros or cfls to start them off with in the veg period then move to HPS for flowering. I have a 150watt HPS with reflector and ballast, came as the whole setup, and its just brilliant! Really wish I could use it here  but hey i'm saving energy right?


----------



## st00ner (Dec 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> the conversion setups do seem like a good idea. personally i'd stick with floros or cfls to start them off with in the veg period then move to HPS for flowering. I have a 150watt HPS with reflector and ballast, came as the whole setup, and its just brilliant! Really wish I could use it here  but hey i'm saving energy right?



Yeah, I may do something like that...

Its a pain using the 4' fluro tubes tho, they always get in the way, although they rule at spreading light around the the whole plant..


----------



## st00ner (Dec 24, 2008)

Just chopped one it was done (trichs were cloudy/amber)... here is pics.

Oven dried one, and DAMN. It is the best weed I have ever smoked/vaped (Not saying to much since this is my first homegrow with good genetics.

I think i got around an an ounce and a quarter wet.

It was a harsh smoke and tasted kinda like dank flowers but then again it was quick dried so it still has tons of clorphyl etc.


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Jan 27, 2009)

STOONER,  Nice grow, I was seeing at the bottom that you gor the vape extreme, this one?
hxxp://www.gotvape.com/store/extreme-vaporizer.php

Mine should be shipping today. I assume the instructions do not talk about grass, so from your playing, is there a more perfect temp to start my learning?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice harvest st00ner. Beats having to call up a dealer and dish up a bundle of cash.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 27, 2009)

*:yay: congrats on first harvest ,,,feels good dont it :48:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jan 27, 2009)

hey st00ner , nice grow ...keep it up ...i was just thinkin' about orderin' some J.docs LR2 off seedBoutique ...what was the tallest that they got ??? as i'll have limited room, almost identical to yours' given 1ft. more heigth...but no flouros , i'll have the 400 hps/mh conversion ...


----------

